# Fur between toes?



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Patches has a TON of hair. Her paws are very furry, and I was snuggling with her and I was feeling her paws. I noticed that she has a lot of hair between her toes and that some of it was matted. So, I got my little eyebrow scissors and trimmed that matted hair out from between her toes. When I started she kept pulling away and fighting me. Then, I think she realized how much better she felt and laid there and wagged her tail while I finished the other 3 feet. She still has fuzzy feet, but the mats are gone! I just wonder how long it had been since anyone trimmed her feet before I got her.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Who knows! Most people don't think about feet hair. Not only do I hate how it looks, but I heard it can get infected (?) so I cut Cassie's. Grinch feet are no fun!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I trim the hair on all three of our dogs. We have hardwood floors and the excess hair makes it very difficult for them to get a grip on the floor. Also, once they've been out in the mud or snow the hair can get all matted. So every other week when I trim their nails I also trim the hair between the pads.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never trimmed the fur between Snoopy's pads, groomer always did it, but I do notice a difference when he is out in the hallway of our apartment, hardwood floor, as when he ran he would sometimes slip and fall but after he got the hair removed he doesn't slip.


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Is there a special grooming tool (aside from eyebrow scissors) that anyone could recommend? Merlin also has hairy paws and I would love to trim them up!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I started out with a pair of rounded tip scissors, the kind you use to trim a human baby's nails. A couple of years ago I bought battery operated trimmers. They are like the clippers used for grooming the whole dog, but very much smaller. (three dogs = 1 dozen feet, quicker is good!)

My daughter dogsits a Bernese mountain dog. They usually ask her to groom the dog while she is with us. Angie's feet are so huge and furry that we just use a shorter pair (6") of regular scissors on her fur.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Ony'sMom said:


> Is there a special grooming tool (aside from eyebrow scissors) that anyone could recommend? Merlin also has hairy paws and I would love to trim them up!


Yes, I bought the greatest little battery operated clipper at Walmart for under $12. It even comes with a couple of little blade combs so you can adjust the length of cut. It's the perfect tool for in between the pads of their feet; for a sanitary cut; and around their eyes if need be (though not in that order). I have 15 minute rechargeable batteries for my digital camera and that's what I use for the clipper and I'm surprised how long the clipper runs for only having the one battery, probably 3 or 4 uses.

Obviously for the price it's not going to last forever but Molly will be 9 months next week and I'm still using the clipper regularly. Durbkat I also notice Molly will start to slip on the hardwood that's why this is so handy as you won't have to wait for Snoopy to be groomed. I worry Molly could be injured slipping but also it's obviously uncomfortable for them.

I have been thinking about buy a few of these as gifts for friends with dogs.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well we only have hardwood floors in the main hallway of our apartment building, he doesn't walk on it frequently, and I would be worried that I'd cut him and he'd pick up on my nervousness and get finicky.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

How groomers clean up "grinch" feet:
- clipper pads with 10 or 15 blade (sometimes you can go so far as to use a 30 or 40), clearing away any long hair over the pads, between the pads (only a bit), removing any mats between the pads. I would be absolutely helpless without my Wahl Arco cordless clipper. I use this clipper to do feet and sanitary trims. 
- taking a slicker brush, brush "up" the hair on the top of the foot, also pulling up any long hair from between the toes; I use thinning shears to scissor off the hair, as this tends to leave the foot looking more natural and not "splayed" when they put their foot down, I also use my curved shears to further shape and detail around the top and sides of the foot. 
- some groomers clipper the top of the foot

I personally love doing foot work. I love taking a long, crazy-furry foot and sculpting it into a lovely, trimmed, slipper. Ha! i'm weird like that, though.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

acanoffleas said:


> How groomers clean up "grinch" feet:
> - clipper pads with 10 or 15 blade (sometimes you can go so far as to use a 30 or 40), clearing away any long hair over the pads, between the pads (only a bit), removing any mats between the pads. I would be absolutely helpless without my Wahl Arco cordless clipper. I use this clipper to do feet and sanitary trims.
> - taking a slicker brush, brush "up" the hair on the top of the foot, also pulling up any long hair from between the toes; I use thinning shears to scissor off the hair, as this tends to leave the foot looking more natural and not "splayed" when they put their foot down, I also use my curved shears to further shape and detail around the top and sides of the foot.
> - some groomers clipper the top of the foot
> ...



That's $119.99 on sale!! I didn't get the impression the OP wanted to spend a bundle.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Acanoffleas - I am weird, too! I enjoyed dong Patches' feet. I can't wait to get her outside and do a really thorough brushing. She gets brused well every day, but she'll get a SERIOUS brusing when we can do it outdoors!


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Canadian Dog said:


> That's $119.99 on sale!! I didn't get the impression the OP wanted to spend a bundle.


Yeah, it is expensive. But it's one of my tools that's absolutely _indispensable._ If you find another close-cut clipper that works for you, than go for it. The Arco is what _I_ use. Of course exercise caution, as with using any sort of clipping/cutting tool on or near the dog's skin.


----------

